# Flat Red Gnex



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally got my cover redone after it being launched out of my hands by a soccer ball. First time around it came out glossy when I wanted flat here is the redone finished product. Let me know what you guys think. This with the added red theme on the phone is just perfect.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Goddamn thats awesome as.......


----------



## jding13 (Sep 11, 2011)

Holly shit balls that is sick! You must tell us what case that is and how you painted/coated it!

Nobody dies a virgin, life fu©k$ us all. ~Kurt Cobain


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

jding13 said:


> Holly shit balls that is sick! You must tell us what case that is and how you painted/coated it!
> 
> Nobody dies a virgin, life fu©k$ us all. ~Kurt Cobain


Well its the frame of the gnex no case. I ordered a second one off eBay for about 26$ seemed well worth it to me to try it out. I work at a paint shop and have endless paint supplies. So when I get bored I paint something as u can see from the forklift.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## JeremySoftBeard (Jun 4, 2012)

I may need the same thing done to mine but in a dark blue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You should start selling painted housings. I'd buy one because I'm a retard when it comes to painting things and I'd probably go through two or more before getting it right.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Man I just painted mine and it was a catastrophe. I used a white primer without having any idea what kind of base it was and it wound up being way too many mils thick before I even clear coated it.

Aaaaaaand I was enticed by a "flat" clear coat at the store, which was a dumb idea BC it turned it into a dirt magnet. That coupled with the fact that I just couldn't give it enough time to dry, and voila! Disaster.

I stripped mine back down to just the flat black sanded housing and it is looking way nicer; I'm gonna have to find better materials in terms of paint and try again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Barf said:


> You should start selling painted housings. I'd buy one because I'm a retard when it comes to painting things and I'd probably go through two or more before getting it right.


Lol sounds like me as well.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> You should start selling painted housings. I'd buy one because I'm a retard when it comes to painting things and I'd probably go through two or more before getting it right.


This was the first time around. The rear cover needed more cure time from primer and another sand. Which it got after the mishap of soccer ball to my hand. The actual frame all I used was 800g sand pad then applied an adhesion promoter then right to paint. It worked perfect. The primer I used on the battery cover ended up causing twice the amount of steps. But I also did need to get the texture off the back cover. I do have my actual stock cover bit I'm not sure if I want to mess with it as I might put this to stock if I enjoy the gs3 I pre ordered. If anything I'll sell with stock setup and leave this red frame bat cover as option or sell separate.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

this is awesome. I would buy a pre-painted housing. I would want someone else to install though just to be safe. Who needs a case when you can just buy a new housing for $26? This could potentially be a huge money maker if you ask me.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Goddamn thats awesome as.......


I was wondering how quickly you would have responded to this Nate. I think you need a how to


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> I was wondering how quickly you would have responded to this Nate. I think you need a how to


Screw a how to. I want it done FOR me


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Screw a how to. I want it done FOR me


Natez I'll def hook you up if I end up selling it with regular cover

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> this is awesome. I would buy a pre-painted housing. I would want someone else to install though just to be safe. Who needs a case when you can just buy a new housing for $26? This could potentially be a huge money maker if you ask me.


Yeah, but you still need the raised edge of a case to protect the screen if dropped. Although I suppose that tempered glass screen protector could solve that issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Thus was my phone after it was dropped luckily screen didn't break or get a scratch.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> Thus was my phone after it was dropped luckily screen didn't break or get a scratch.
> 
> Sent from my Gnex


Did you clear at all? I would love to do this but feared exactly what happened, would happen.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

No clear coat. I used 800 grit then sem solve wax/grease remover applied a coat of adhesion promoter and applied the single stage top coat

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Did you clear at all? I would love to do this but feared exactly what happened, would happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also I usually always take care of my phone and that time only 1 week after being painted is the only time since release of the nexus for Verizon that it has ever hit the floor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfriend33 (Oct 3, 2011)

I would be highly interested in a turquoise version of this.I have the factory extended battery. If I were to send you my phone, how much to have it done and shipped back to Illinois?

This paired with a glass screen protector would be awesome!


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

To many things can go wrong painting these little things I wouldn't want to damage something. Also at first I ddidnt notice it but after painting it twice it seems like I have some play in the battery area where I can rock phone back and forth and u can heard the battery shift. Its nothing noticeable and I didn't mind it bit I'm not sure if maybe the paint did something to the back cover or maybe the thickness of the paint is making it curve more than it should creating that play

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sonic_44 (Aug 24, 2011)

So I JUST finished painting my own as well. Thanks to kameleongt I had some inspiration.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Sonic_44 said:


> So I JUST finished painting my own as well. Thanks to kameleongt I had some inspiration.


pics please


----------



## Sonic_44 (Aug 24, 2011)

I couldn't figure out how to add pics Haha. I did take my sweet as time to paint this tho. About 3 weeks cuz I had work. But I used model spray paint and clear coated it.

The above message has appeared to humans in a readable format from a Superior Google device known as the Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Sonic_44 (Aug 24, 2011)

More viewable pleasure. As for fitment, it is a lil thicker with paint on it. But all the holes/ports still fit nicely.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks great I'll be working on a white conversion towards the end of the week and a few more red peices.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Sonic_44 (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, my niece is getting the nexus and I'll probably be painting hers red for her. But durability-wise, is there any brand paint/adhesion promoter you recommend?

The above message has appeared to humans in a readable format from a Superior Google device known as the Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Sonic_44 said:


> Also, my niece is getting the nexus and I'll probably be painting hers red for her. But durability-wise, is there any brand paint/adhesion promoter you recommend?
> 
> The above message has appeared to humans in a readable format from a Superior Google device known as the Galaxy Nexus


I'm using single stage fleet paint(paint typically used for boat trailers or big trunk manufacturing) I then add a flattening agent for proper finish along with kleanstrip bulldog adhesion promoter

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## requiemmm (Mar 17, 2012)

Sonic_44 said:


> I couldn't figure out how to add pics Haha. I did take my sweet as time to paint this tho. About 3 weeks cuz I had work. But I used model spray paint and clear coated it.
> 
> The above message has appeared to humans in a readable format from a Superior Google device known as the Galaxy Nexus


 stumbled across this post again. but do you care to show your steps you did and what pains and clear coat you used. thanks


----------



## roastb33f (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd love to have one that's entirely Android-colored green. That'd be hot IMO. Someone make this happen and post pics. Thanks.


----------



## jfriend33 (Oct 3, 2011)

Moto X copied this....

Sent from my XT1080m using Tapatalk


----------

